# Stage 3?



## GLIdriver14 (Jan 5, 2008)

Snow performance says they have a new product with stage 3 that adjusts mpg...how does this work? how much mpg do i gain? is it really worth the extra 300 from the stage 2?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Stage 3? (GLIdriver14)*

I wanna know too, anyone use the kit yet?


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Stage 3? (BiH)*

Come on. anybody else? TTT


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Stage 3? (GLIdriver14)*

There are a few guys with MKV's running the stage 3. Also check into Labonte Motorsports Stage 3 kit. Thats what Ill be running.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Stage 3? (GLIdriver14)*

What, would you be spraying at part throttle DD conditions? Thats a lot of meth, and a big tank in your car. I dont see this being worth it if you are ONLY looking for a boost in MPG.


----------

